# Neuer Gaming PC



## tpRiddick (26. Februar 2020)

Guten Tag zusammen,
ich überlege mir aktuell einen neuen PC zu kaufen, da mein aktueller trotz niedriger Einstellungen selbst bei PubG an seine Grenzen gerät. Ich spiele aktuell hauptsächlich (Fifa, PubG und CS)

Mein PC Aktuell: Gekauft 2015 (Was ist noch zu gebrauchen?)
4GB MSI GeForce GTX 960 4GD5T OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 1xDVI / 1xHDMI 2.0 / 3xDisplayPort
16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit
ASRock B85M Pro3 Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail
Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX
EKL Alpenföhn Sella Tower Kühler
be quiet! Silent Base 600 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
480 Watt Bequiet Netzteil (müsste ca. 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben)
SSD: 238 GB (für Windows) / SSD 447 GB (für Spiele) / 1TB Platte für Daten 
Monitor: BENQ GL2450  (24 Zoll) + 2. Bildschirm (Dell 20 Zoll)

Da ich aktuell aus dem Hardwarethema völlig raus bin würde ich mich über Ideen freuen. 
Folgende Dinge wurden mir gesagt sollte ich als Anforderungen nennen:  1080p, 144hz gaming PC 
Persönliche Anforderungen:
- Zusammenbau selber möglich (muss aber nicht) 
- Gerne auch ein Monitorvorschlag 27 Zoll
- Budget um ca. 1000€ 
- AMD / Intel ... völlig egal
- meinen PC Tower find ich eigentlich top 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe (auch bei den vergangenen PC Käufen. Die Vorschläge waren immer top)

Gruß
tpRiddick


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2020)

Die CPU reicht zwar noch, könnte aber in manchen Games, auch da sie nur 4 Kerne / Threads hat, einer modernen CPU deutlich unterlegen sein. Daher macht es durchaus Sinn, wenn du CPU, Board, RAM und Graka wechselst. Der Rest kann bleiben (sofern der Speicherplatz für Dich reicht), wobei ich ein 10 Jahre altes Netzteil auch mal tauschen würde. Und der Kühler muss ggf. neu her, da Du einen AMD Sockel AM4 nehmen wirst (alles andere wäre aktuell dumm  ) und der alte Kühler dafür kein passendes Montagematerial haben dürfte, da der vor Sockel AM4 herauskam. Evlt. kann man bei Alpenföhn ein Aufrüstkit bekommen, aber wenn das am Ende 10-15€ kosten sollte, kannst du auch direkt nen neuen Kühler für 25-30€ nehmen. 

Am Wochenende gab es hier einen aktuellen Artikel: https://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-The...its-AMD-Intel-ab-205-Euro-aufruesten-1343965/   ich würde das Kit mit dem Ryzen 5 3600 nehmen, das wäre top. Für 420€ (inkl. 16GB RAM und 170€-Mainboard) hast du da auch ein gutes Mainboard dabei. Allein die CPU: stärkere CPUs kosten über 150€ mehr und sind dann auch nur um die 5-10% schneller. Wenn du nicht stark übertakten willst, kannst du auch ein Mainboard für um die 100€ nehmen. Solltest du Übertakter-Fan sein, wäre wiederum vlt auch ein Board für 250€ die bessere Wahl. Und wenn das Geld reicht, dann nimm ruhig 2x16GB RAM, dann hast du ewig lang keine "Sorgen" wegen RAM.

Als Grafikkarte wäre eine AMD Radeon 5700 XT top (ab etwa 380€), obgleich da manche Leute auch Probleme mit den Treibern haben sollen. Alternative von Nvidia: Die RTX 2070 Super. Die kostet aber um die 100€ mehr und ist nur unwesentlich schneller. Beim Netzteil nimmst du zB eni Be quiet! Pure Power CM 500W für 70€. In der Summe müsstest du dann mit 1000€ sehr gut auskommen, vlt reicht es sogar für eine schnelle M.2-SSD, die dann Deine alte SSD ersetzen kann.


----------



## tpRiddick (27. Februar 2020)

Vielen Dank für den Input. Hast du evtl. noch eine Idee für einen guten 27 Zoll Monitor für die oben genannten Anforderungen? (um die 200€)


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2020)

tpRiddick schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Input. Hast du evtl. noch eine Idee für einen guten 27 Zoll Monitor für die oben genannten Anforderungen? (um die 200€)


 Für 230€ hat der hier https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0789XY972  Full-HD, 144 Hz und Freesync. Es geht auch etwas günstiger, aber bei dem AOC sind die Meinungen im Gegensatz zu den Alternativen echt gut (und auch sehr viele, so dass es ziemlich verlässlich ist, obgleich die fast 4000 Wertungen mehr als nur ein Modell umfassen)


----------



## tpRiddick (9. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem doch etwas mehr Zeit als gedacht vergangen ist, will ich mir nun doch gerne etwas neues kaufen: 

CPU: AMD Ryzen 3600
https://geizhals.de/amd-ryzen-5-3600-100-100000031box-a2064574.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

CPU Lüfter: Be Quiet Shadow Rock slim
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-shadow-rock-slim-bk010-a1054903.html

Ram: G-Skill Aegis 16GB 3200 CL16
https://geizhals.de/g-skill-aegis-dimm-kit-16gb-f4-3200c16d-16gis-a2151626.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Graka: Sapphire Nitro RX 5700 XT
https://geizhals.de/sapphire-nitro-radeon-rx-5700-xt-8g-11293-03-40g-a2136003.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Mainboard: AS Rock B550 phantom Gaming 4
https://geizhals.de/asrock-b550-phantom-gaming-4-a2295629.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Netzteil: BE Quiet pure power 500 Watt
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-11-cm-500w-atx-2-4-bn297-a1910266.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Monitor: LG UltraGear 27GL63T-B, 27"
https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-ultragear-27gl63t-b-a2152650.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Festplatte (2x SSD, 1x SATA), DVD Laufwerk, Gehäuse (BE Quiet Silent Base 600) ist noch aktuell genug. 

Wäre bei dem ganzen bei ca. 1070€. 

Meinungen dazu? Alternativen?  Oder passt das? 
Vielen Dank schon mal für Anregungen etc.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2020)

Das passt gut, ich wüsste da keine sinnvollen Änderungen. Beim Board könntest du vlt mit nem B450-Mainboard etwas sparen, das wäre kein Nachteil.


----------



## tpRiddick (10. August 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das passt gut, ich wüsste da keine sinnvollen Änderungen. Beim Board könntest du vlt mit nem B450-Mainboard etwas sparen, das wäre kein Nachteil.



Vielen Dank Herbboy. Die Idee hinter dem 550er Board ist, dass man evtl. aufrüsten könnte.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2020)

tpRiddick schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Herbboy. Die Idee hinter dem 550er Board ist, dass man evtl. aufrüsten könnte.



ja, das ist klar. Ich vermute aber, dass du - wenn die CPU nicht mehr reicht - sowieso einen ganz neuen Sockel nehmen wirst, weil es dann, wenn es so weit ist, gar nicht sinnvoll ist, in den dann "veralteten" Sockel AM4 zu investieren    Ich hab aber auch keinen Vergleich - wenn das jetzt 10-20€ teurer ist als ein ansonsten gleichgutes B450-Board, dann spricht nichts dagegen.


----------

